# Slovosled: insrumentál-akusativ nebo opačně?



## Jagorr

Příklad: Útočnici vysklili kameny okna. / Útočnici vysklili okna kameny. 
Jsou obě varianty gramaticky správné?


----------



## German_lover

Ahoj Jagorre,

obě varianty jsou gramaticky správné


----------



## bibax

Jen bych doplnil, že tvar _útočnici_ je dat. sing. substantiva _útočnice_ (= женщина-агрессор, нападающая, форвардка, např. v kopané).

Gramaticky správně je rovněž ...

Útočnici útočníci vysklili kameny okna.
Útočníci útočnici vysklili kameny okna.
Útočnici útočníci vysklili okna kameny.
Útočníci útočnici vysklili okna kameny.

Co se slovosledu týče, vždy záleží na tom, co chcete říci a na co chcete položit důraz (na původce děje nebo na objekt nebo na prostředek).


----------



## Jagorr

Děkuji German_lovere a bibaxe Délky jsem si ani nevšiml..


----------



## Hrdlodus

Doplním k tomu důrazu, že důraz je na posledním slově. Tedy poslední slovo je to důležitější.

A když bibax napsal ty hravé varianty, tak doplní, že gramaticky správně je rovněž:
Útočnici vysklili útočníci kameny okna.
Útočníci vysklili útočnici kameny okna.
Útočnici vysklili útočníci okna kameny.
Útočníci vysklili útočnici okna kameny.
Útočnici vysklili kameny okna útočníci.
Útočníci vysklili kameny okna útočnici.
Útočnici vysklili okna kameny útočníci.
Útočníci vysklili okna kameny útočnici.
Útočnici útočníci kameny okna vysklili.
Útočníci útočnici kameny okna vysklili.
Útočnici útočníci okna kameny vysklili.
Útočníci útočnici okna kameny vysklili.
Útočnici kameny okna útočníci vysklili.
Útočníci kameny okna útočnici vysklili.
Útočnici okna kameny útočníci vysklili.
Útočníci okna kameny útočnici vysklili.


----------

